
Colour Without Colour: Apple II Computer Graphics - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2018/10/03/apple-ii-colour-computer-graphics/
======
Nexusie
That is really cool how Wozniak was able to do that. Pure genius in my eyes.

------
zwieback
I had the Apple ][ europlus, which sadly didn't come with any color at all.
Woz's tricks didn't work with the PAL color standard, if I understand it
correctly.

